# Increasing Land Production, Crops



## MonsterMalak (Aug 24, 2011)

Hello Everyone,,,, I am new here.

I have 12 acres in East Texas, and have been thinking along the lines of sustainability. Things one might consider to increase potential production are some of the things listed below. Also, please share with me if you have found other things.

*Terra Pretta;* If you live in an area with acidic low fertility soils, research this. Removes much of the burdon of fertilization, and can double or tripple crop production. All for just labor.

*Cassava;* If live south enough, can grow cassava up to zone 7, and possibly higher. Can leave in the ground for 7 years till needed. Would not be recognized by thieves "if that becomes a problem.

*Taro;* If have enough Moisture, is another low labor crop.

*Oriental Persimmons; * Low labor, low pest, HIGH production of a high sugar Good fruit. can eat, dry, make wine or vinegar.

*Tifton 85 Hybrid Bermuda Grass;* Will double the amount of meat production on a piece of land. Also many other non grazing animals can eat and digest Tifton 85.

*Kudzu; * Yeah!! I know it ate the South. But if grown responsibly can give needed protein for animals and humans. Can also harvest starch crop.

*Kiowa Blackberries; * Just plant and stand back. Low problem reliable producer of HUGE and large amounts of fruit. Can make Wine, Alcohol or vinegar if needed. Vinegar can be used in so many ways, antiseptic, preserve food, etc...

I am also raising miniature cattle, goats, rabbits and chickens. Want to get to where I can feed all of them off my land, as the feed prices are horrible.

To top it off, a breed of Guardian Dog, the *Boz Shepherd* that will protect the Livestock, my family, farm, home and everything around. They would and could kill a Mountain Lion,,,, or a bad guy if needed. And smart enough to know a real threat, and act accordingly.

Please share any other plants ot methods that might increase a persons ability to provide for themselves on their own land. I was thinking peanuts and sweet potatoes if anyone has experience with them.


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

Sugar or fodder beets, good for human and livestock. Also look into Jerusalem artichokes. Both human and livestock can eat them as well. Be careful with Jerusalem artichokes they will take over. 

Get your livestock use to eating any thing before SHTF. You may have a problem getting them to eat otherwise.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

sunchokes are a GREAT substitute for potatoes (mashed) for diabetics! :2thumb:


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

The_Blob said:


> sunchokes are a GREAT substitute for potatoes (mashed) for diabetics! :2thumb:


sunchokes? I have never heard of such a thing, I will go look it up!!:dunno:


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

neldarez said:


> sunchokes? I have never heard of such a thing, I will go look it up!!:dunno:


sunchokes = Jerusalem artichokes :wave:

they are the root of a sunflower


----------



## Beanie (Aug 26, 2011)

The_Blob said:


> sunchokes = Jerusalem artichokes :wave:
> 
> they are the root of a sunflower


Really??? I have sunflowers in the garden. Some I have picked the heads off to dry them and I left the stalks there. WOW!


----------



## MonsterMalak (Aug 24, 2011)

I will have to research them for potential culture in my area. 
Like the taste of them. What's the nutritional value?

Anyone with opinion on Kudzu?


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

No luck with sun flowers,but had soem very good peanuts about 10 yr.s ago,don't why we did'nt plant them again.Have to try the sunflowers again and the sunchokes.
Kudzu ,did'nt know you could eat it.
Right now I have second crop of peppers,squash,okra coming up.alsosome cabbages are ready to transplant. 
Will plant collards,turniops and other cool season when the heat lets up.
My compost is ready for the ggardens.


----------



## MonsterMalak (Aug 24, 2011)

Growing the Kudzu ONLY in a extremely controled place to prevent escape.

But I am mostly growing it for fodder for the cows, goats, and rabbits. People can eat the starch from the root. Japanese make a type of tofu with it. People can eat the vine tips after scalding the hairs off.m I ate some in a soup and didn't die,,,ha ha. Has a 20-24% protein content.

But is a drout hardy plant that requires no nitrogen, as it is a legume.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Wonder if chickens will eat kudzu?
These days of hot and humid,I garden at night now.
The seeds I planted at after midnight are doing great already getting true leaves on them.


----------



## MonsterMalak (Aug 24, 2011)

Was a big problem with the Kudzu vine I planted by a chicken pen. They ate it despite every effort to shield it. Especially the Peafowl with their long necks.

Was part of my plan to try to provide my own feed for the farm. Was to use Kedzu and Tifton 85 Bermuda. The Tifton 85 has a much more easily digested cell wall. So compares to Alfalfa in what the animal is able to digest. My dogs eat it,,,,, and not talking about the normal my stomach hurts manner. They graze it. I find poop with 1/3 grass, and it is mostly digested. In cows, makes poop turn almost whitish after a few hours. Like if eating wheat grass.

In northern areas I would think it would be worth overwintering some tifton roots to plant out. Is amazing stuff.


----------



## Graebarde (Aug 30, 2011)

catsraven said:


> Get your livestock use to eating any thing before SHTF. You may have a problem getting them to eat otherwise.


Not just your livestock but your family group. Survival time is not a time for timid tummies. And contrary to popular beleif, people are acutally more reluctant to eat strange things under stress than before troubled times. FB


----------



## Graebarde (Aug 30, 2011)

Beanie said:


> Really??? I have sunflowers in the garden. Some I have picked the heads off to dry them and I left the stalks there. WOW!


Actually Jerusalem artichokes (which never came from Jerusalem and are not an artichoke) are in the sunflower family, but are NOT the same sunflowers people grow for seeds. And as stated they will take over, so if you do plant them, which is done similar to planting potatoes, besure you want them in that area. Hogs will root them up for their own feed too. Figure the land used for them to be a 'choke plot for years to come.


----------

